# Mini Teddy Lionhead - Owner seeking advice



## BooBooChick (Oct 5, 2010)

Hello

I am new to this fourm and hope there is someone out there that can help me. 
I have 2 mini loinhead which i got at 7/8wks old they are brothers and really can't be parted. Leonard has a lovely mane and sliky coat but Sheldon is the one i am have problems with.

I am unsure if people can see my profile picture but Sheldon being the Teddy lionhead he is a walking ball of fuzzy hair and I mean serious afro going on. I washed him and his little body is tiny underneath all the fur and and very matted around his back legs that i had to cut alot off.

I had him with the Vet today and he had never seen a rabbit like him so he could not help me in terms of grooming him, can i cut the hair back around his eyes ? is there a spray in conditioner item i can use on his fur so he doesn't look like a mop ?

Any help would be very grateful


----------



## lil muppet (Apr 4, 2008)

that is one serious fluff ball! i think you need to invest in a pair of thining scissors! this is all the advise i can give but im sure that others will be able to help!


----------



## BooBooChick (Oct 5, 2010)

tell me about it - half the time it tough to even find his eyes !
Thanks for posting


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

OK firstly...another Big Bang Theory fan!!! :thumbup:

Secondly...oh wow...what a fluffy....totally gorgeous...but fluffy boy!!!!!!!!

Yes as op said...you can get thinning scissors from pet shops...or The Range shop if you have one near you! Even simply cut it around his eyes. I presume he can see...but doublt this is helping him. Otherwise you need to contact the original breeder you got him from as they will have experience in this breed...or failing that appeal on here for breeders of his breed! xx


----------



## BooBooChick (Oct 5, 2010)

Hi niki87

yes Big Bang is excellent and as they where brothers i needed names that went together  so thanks for that 

Sheldon is adorable  

Below is a picture of his brother Leonard.

Yes the Vet nurse told me about getting a comb rather than a brush , I know he will shed his fur - i believe he is taking after his dad -who had already shed when I got these guys but i just wondering til that happens it can't be very comfy having all that hair in his face?
I am based in Rep of Ireland and experts on rabbits seem to be hard to find so i said i would try here


----------



## lil muppet (Apr 4, 2008)

how about a furminator?? the one for cats... they doo work!


----------



## BooBooChick (Oct 5, 2010)

sounds dangerous  what is a furminator ?


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

BooBooChick said:


> Hi niki87
> 
> yes Big Bang is excellent and as they where brothers i needed names that went together  so thanks for that
> 
> ...


Oh he is adorable too!! Though more how you expect lionheads to look like. Do you know what breed Sheldon is? I meant appeal on here...but specifically for the breed. Dunno might not help! xx


----------



## lil muppet (Apr 4, 2008)

lol it does a bit! its a brush that removes all the dead hair and undercoat!! they are not cheap but are worth the money!! FURminator.com


----------



## BooBooChick (Oct 5, 2010)

Sheldon is a Teddy Mini Lionhead - they are brothers - rest of litter looked like Leonard. So they seem to be rare enough to come across.

Im not sure how I go about appealing for people with this type of lionhead ?


I think i might try one of the rabbit combs first before i try the furminator  not sure my nerves would be able to do that to him. Im hoping one of the women that grooms the dogs in petshop supermarket place not far from me can help - but that wont be until saturday. 

Hopfully someone with simular rabbit will come across my post


----------



## bigbird (Sep 19, 2010)

He is cute!


----------



## BooBooChick (Oct 5, 2010)

thank you


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

gorgeous! 

I find a slicker the best and only way to get through my 2s coats, but I also use a stripping comb in hot weather to help them shed a little if their struggling. I have a complete variety of combs and bruses for them, the grroming mits with rubber bits help attract loose hairs really well too, but its trail and error, some work better on Miiffy as she part angora and some better on George his hairs more afro than sliky. 

It is extreamly important to brush them daily so they dont ingest too much hair which can cause blockages in their guts. My 2 love being brushed and sit purring on my knee, it take a while to get used to but its great bonding. There are some videos on youtube for grooming rabbits (most of them horrific).


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

also many male lion heads loose a lot of their manes once they reach maturity around 6months, which might help


----------



## BooBooChick (Oct 5, 2010)

Hi emzybabe 

Thank you very much for your reply.
Can I ask have you seen a bunny like Sheldon before - all fluffy like that?

You said on of your rabbits is more afro than silky - that is the exact same as seldon - if you wet any bit of air it like goes curly 

Thank you very much for your advice , I will look at all the combs in the petshop tomorrow , can i ask do you trim around the face , i often find his hair in his eyes ? is there a spray you can get to help de-fuzz them ?

there both only about 3mths so only lil babies


----------



## BooBooChick (Oct 5, 2010)

emzybabe 

your rabbits are adorable


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

here are some ok examples of lion head rabbits, the long hair doesnt tend to go all the way to the nose like your buns.

My Lionheads. - Dee's Lionhead Rabbits

doesnt seem to look part angora either

My Angoras

I'm guessing this kind of explains it:

A Teddy or Wooly is a Lionhead with a very active wool gene. Meaning that they are usually more wooly than a regular Lionhead. They are usually double maned and have wool over their whole body. They can also have wool on their face and ears. This is usually not shed even when they are Seniors. They are not showable but can add wool to your herd. For instance if you have a rabbit which doesn't have much of a mane but has a great body type - you can use your Teddy to create better maned babies with nice bodies
Welsh's HoneyBuns Rabbitry - Lionhead rabbits and their manes explained.


----------



## Lollie1515 (Feb 9, 2010)

emzybabe said:


> also many male lion heads loose a lot of their manes once they reach maturity around 6months, which might help


I agree...

Here's a piccy of my little lion head male, his fur was sooo much in the end around his face he couldn't really see so i ended up playing hairdressers, lol! i give it a little cut and now he can see properly.









he lost most of his mane at about 6 months.


----------



## BooBooChick (Oct 5, 2010)

Lollie1515

oh my goodness that bunny is adorable !! 
yah im tempted to trim back his face - but weather is getting cold so unsure what to do now


----------

